# Liquid Emulsion Question



## snark (Aug 14, 2020)

I am playing around with some "Liquid Light" emulsion I got from Freestyle.  Anyone have experience using this stuff?  I get a surprisingly good image with it, but before I can get it out of the soup the emulsion starts to come apart and I am left with some goo to wash down the drain.   

I applied the emulsion to a flat, sanded piece of hickory that had been treated with sprayed gesso.  I wiped the emulsion on over the gesso with my finger and let it air dry for 24 hours.   I was going to develop it two minutes in Ethol, but after about 45 seconds the image started coming apart .  

I did everything according to instructions that came with the emulsion.  The length of time required for the emulsion to dry was not addressed, so that was a guess but it felt dry to the touch when I exposed it.  An ideas what I might be doing wrong?


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 14, 2020)

For wood and metal, an oil-based pre-coat, like polyurethane varnish, should be used for good adhesion as well as to prevent discoloration.


----------



## snark (Aug 14, 2020)

webestang64 said:


> For wood and metal, an oil-based pre-coat, like polyurethane varnish, should be used for good adhesion as well as to prevent discoloration.


----------



## snark (Aug 14, 2020)

Thanks a million.  I will give polyurethane a try.


----------

